# lancer TextEdit à partir du terminal ?



## ozark (5 Mai 2005)

comment peut-on faire ... ? 
dans certains cas ça peut s'avérer plus pratique que d'utiliser vi ...


----------



## olof (5 Mai 2005)

Bien sur :

/Applications/TextEdit.app/Contents/MacOS/TextEdit

(pour rappel, une application OS X est en fait un répertoire).

Et si tu veux éditer un fichier système, avec les droits root :

sudo /Applications/TextEdit.app/Contents/MacOS/TextEdit fichier_à_editer

Et voilà !


----------



## Spyro (5 Mai 2005)

open -e fichier(s)_a_editer
open -a /Applications/monapplication.app [fichier(s)_a_editer]

Plus pratique que vi, utilise pico  :love: 

Par contre avec open, pas possible d'utiliser sudo.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mai 2005)

TextWrangler ouvre les fichier cachés aussi et te demande un mot de passe administrateur en cas de droit supérieur. Gratuit, powerful, un bijoux 

Sinon y a une version aqua d'Emac, qui inclu un super tétris :love:


----------



## Spyro (5 Mai 2005)

Tiens j'avais pas remarqué que TextWrangler était "re"devenu gratuit, cool  

Gratuit également et très bien aussi on peut citer SubEthaEdit, qui permet également d'ouvrir (et surtout enregistrer) des fichiers root.

Les deux (comme BBEdit) installent une commande unix permettant de les appeler directement et de faire des pipes avec (edit pour l'un, see pour l'autre).


----------



## GrandGibus (5 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> open -e fichier(s)_a_editer
> open -a /Applications/monapplication.app [fichier(s)_a_editer]
> 
> Plus pratique que vi, utilise pico  :love:
> ...




Ca marche même sans le chemin complet : _open -a smultron _


----------



## ozark (5 Mai 2005)

merci pour toutes ces réponses bien instructives (quel luxe)

btw open a l'air de bien fonctionner sans aucun switch -e, -a ... super merci pour le tuyau


----------



## Spyro (5 Mai 2005)

ozark a dit:
			
		

> btw open a l'air de bien fonctionner sans aucun switch


Voui ça permet d'ouvrir des fichiers comme en les cliquant dans le Finder, je m'en sers même parfois sous la forme "open ." c'est à dire ouvrir le dossier courant dans le Finder.  
Et ça permet même d'ouvrir des URL.


----------

